# Chemical guys e zyne



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thinking of ordering this...how good us it and what's it like to apply and remove..will be going on my milano red civic


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Also I thinking to ordering one , but i want to know ..e-zyme hard or soft carnuba ? by pictures it look like zymol concours hard and dry carnuba .I saw Marc always enjoy to apply e-zyme by hand .
I hope e-zyme easy to use and can buff off easily after +1 hour such as CG5050 .


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I wish they would sell the e-zyme in a smaller size !


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The finish it leaves is stunning to say the least ,all your reqd to do is apply a very thin coat and you will find you will use approx 50% of what you would use with most other waxes as it spreads like butter :thumb:

Check out Dave Kg and Caledonia post on BMW 520 carbon Black :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171042


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cars looking good Dave still say Titanium Silver is the better colour


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> I wish they would sell the e-zyme in a smaller size !


 :thumb: in 3 o.z .


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

+1, 3oz should be more than enough ...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I hope CG listen to us ! but I don't think ..because i received e mail from CG USA and there is no idea to produce 3 o.z .
How many guys here want to buy e-zyme in 3 o.z ?
-Ghostrider
-MAXI-MILAN
-NewYaris


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

new wax of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio? any idea abt this?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

:doublesho 2.0 KG !

http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2305183


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

NewYaris said:


> new wax of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio? any idea abt this?


Its a new wax, made for Heavenly Detail (vxrmarc).
Looking forward to this !!!! :thumb:

Here is what marc wrote in the rsownersclub forum:

A new concours wax is coming out and its going to be called Celeste Dettaglio which means Heavenly Detail.

Ive been working with chem guys for a while attempting to formulate a wax that works for me and think we,re finally there. I have just chosen the smell which is my favourite of all time and its now i believe being produced and will be shipped from the USA shortly.

Im quite excited about this adventure because i do alot of show preparation and this is where i want a wow factor with a wax and a definate slam in the face of wetness and juxtaposition of colours on curves defining the colour as it should be. Its been a back and forth adventure and testing but im finally happy with it and its been on my own car for a few months now although ive only just started releaseing this project.

Chemical guys have a few waxes coming out now including kore at approx £1500 i believe but i wanted this wax to be a concours style wax that is affordable to people wanting something special for their car.

Im not going to compare it to other waxes at all because its too easy after a long time to start saying this was great but now this is better , im simply saying its what i want from a wax , it ticks my boxes and people that have had it applied to thier cars especially at shows have seen the results it gives.

Price was discussed and i along with chemical Guys believed that at just over the hundred mark would be a good positiion to put this wax competing with more expensive waxes.

Pot , colour , smell and packaging to be revealed shortly but ive taken onboard comments from people about ease of use , application in pot via pad and removal of product and hope all these things have been taken into account.

Im pleased with the final tests and the results are as follows.

I have just prepared 4 cars for modified nationals 1 a full on correction detail being a vw golf and 1 a show detail which was my car for the whole competition to look after as a favour to my friend Ian and did this all at the show. The 3rd car a House of Kolor Candy apple red supra i did for my friend 2 years ago to the day and it has not been touched since and its her daily drive and to me this shows how a professionally detailed car benefits , once cleaned and waxed with the new wax Celeste Dettaglio i think it looked as good as it did 2 years ago and House Of kolor agreed and have already asked for her to reshow next year.
The 4th car is my own and i have now applied 3 layers of Celeste on it.

I have only have a few photos from the show , cars with celeste on and some of our models , its what shows are about to me..

And some shots to prove my car isnt wrapped in cotton wool and i even let people spread all over the bonnet


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't like pot idea !


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont like it simply too expensive wkakaka

they buy the case instead the wax quality


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

E-zyme is a great wax and it is quite an easy wax to use to be fair compared to alot ive used , the finish is up there with the best in my opinion.

Celeste will no doubt be out at some stage.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks marc, celeste is on my shopping list !!!


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I hope CG listen to us ! but I don't think ..because i received e mail from CG USA and there is no idea to produce 3 o.z .
> How many guys here want to buy e-zyme in 3 o.z ?
> -Ghostrider
> -MAXI-MILAN
> -NewYaris


I would be in for 3oz if the price is right and shipping to the states is not bad.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have had some experience with my own E-Zyme and find it is awesome to use as it goes on and off just as you would expect from a highend wax. It does not alter the paint's look as I have used it 3-4 times on my solid black Saab which I like because I have been prefering a more reflective, glossy look rather than the darkening effect. I have found durability to be 2-3 months out of 2 coats on my car sitting outside in the sun 24/7 with weekly ONR washes and a QD to follow that up. The smell is definately to die for and it is very soft and grainy in texture but it is a really enjoyable wax to use and stands up to my Zymol Concours and RG55 without a doubt.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

christian900se said:


> I have had some experience with my own E-Zyme and find it is awesome to use as it goes on and off just as you would expect from a highend wax. It does not alter the paint's look as I have used it 3-4 times on my solid black Saab which I like because I have been prefering a more reflective, glossy look rather than the darkening effect. I have found durability to be 2-3 months out of 2 coats on my car sitting outside in the sun 24/7 with weekly ONR washes and a QD to follow that up. The smell is definately to die for and it is very soft and grainy in texture but it is a really enjoyable wax to use and stands up to my Zymol Concours and RG55 without a doubt.


Where you getting around the same durability out of the Zymol and RG55? Have a sample of RG55 coming in soon and thinking of maybe trying it out but want something that will last a few moths outside right now.


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

I too would love to try a 3oz sample of it!


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Let me see what i can organise guys :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Any idea on price range? might be interested if reasonable


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

agpatel said:


> Where you getting around the same durability out of the Zymol and RG55? Have a sample of RG55 coming in soon and thinking of maybe trying it out but want something that will last a few moths outside right now.


I got roughly 3 months on horizontal panels outside 24/7 in the Socal sun and salt on my black Saab with RG55, but I can't say that Zymol Concours faired all that well unfortunately as I got approximately 4 weeks out of it. RG55 is an awesome wax, easily one of my favorites but if you got the sample pot from Ken, have fun getting the wax out evenly on any applicator pad lol.

You will love it though, RG55 is a seriously good wax and in my opinion, is equal to or better than E-zyme and personally better than Concours in most regards.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RaceGlaze55 great wax add nice richness with great clarity , glossiness and reflectivity .
Raceglaze 55 durability +3 months easily .


----------



## ABYSS (Oct 30, 2005)

NewYaris said:


> new wax of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio? any idea abt this?


ive heard its due around the end of June, and will retail in between e-zyme and 50/50 :thumb:

I know Marc's been shouting about it from the rafters, so it must be good


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Just for the sake of comparison, this is my car with all three applied to different body panels. The rear passenger quarter panel has 2 layers of E-Zyme, the passenger side door has 2 layers of Zymol Concours, and the trunk has 2 layers of RG55:










Focusing specifically on the E-zyme panel:










What you can't see in the photos:

-E-zyme: slightly darkened my solid black paint but was extremely easy on and off and left a beautiful shine with no problems of sweating or streaking even on my tempermental paint. Beading was great and lasted for a month or so as if it was freshly applied and retained initial sheeting properties till the 3 month point.

-RG55: I love this wax. It is a joy to use and really surprised me on the durability side as it lasted almost 4 months while being very easy to use. It did not darken the paint which I found interesting because I was expecting it to after all the reports I have seen from others who commend its depth. It had great beading and sheeting for a couple months and still had decent sheeting when removed and looks great.

-Concours: the harder of the three to use because I found it hard to spread on a damp applicator (harder than any of my Collinites) which meant that I had to apply more to the applicator but removal remained very easy. Beading is unbelievable but falls off fairly sharply when left outside but seems to last much better when my car is at home and in the garage. It did not darken the paint and was probably the brightest of the three as well which I could just see in person.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My thoughts exactly on concours and ezyme and on the triumph i did i found the paintwork darkened and gave what i call an oil like apperance when caught in the right light , something i like on blacks.
raceglaze is something maybe i should have a play with thats not in my fridge.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I know you have had dozens of waxes through your fridge but Raceglaze 55 is a fantastic wax in almost every way. I prefer it over both E-Zyme and Concours but you have much more experience with LSPs so I will end by saying that you will not be disappointed!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Christian RaceGlaze 55 fantastic wax , unfortunately I bought Swissvax Bos before I put RaceGlaze 55 in my mind . I don't mean Swissvax Bos bad wax but I found The Bos work very will on solid black and red only but RaceGlaze 55 suitable for all colours and I can't describe the finish! ...simply RG55 amazing wax :thumb: ..Marc you will not be disappointed!


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

So what you guys are saying is if I had to choose between RG55, e-zyme, zymol concorse, and SV BOS in terms of looks and durability (mainly durability) RG55 will beat them all?

Hmm....$100 USD for a pot is not bad...same price level as the others I am looking at.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi agpatel ,
IMHO I don't think SV BOS worth the price if I'm looking for similar or better result i will go with Victoria Concours because add more wetness and depth with great durability +4 months and the durability of BOS between 2-3 months.

Zymol Concours bring nice finish slightly brighter than BOS . you can't beat Zymol Concours in beading/sheeting also the look still hold up wash after wash and the shine outlast , Zymol Concours hard carnuba like a stone is not easiest wax but very easy when buff off .

RaceGlaze 55 gives best look and the durability between 3-5 months . furthermore you will enjoy when use RG55 by hands or applicator pad .with all carnuba waxes i always apply 2 coats for best result and to notice the differences .

if you like glossy wet finish or great clarity and pure reflection and if i can advise try RaceGlaze 55 and Dodo Supernatural sample pot before you waste your money in big pot and maybe you didn't like ....


Forgive my english need menz :buffer:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

NewYaris said:


> 1-Ghostrider
> 2-MAXI-MILAN
> 3-NewYaris
> 4-agpatel
> 5-SouthernStyles


anyone interested in??? more pls ... we make it happen lol ... CG never sell sample pot before ...


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi agpatel ,
> IMHO I don't think SV BOS worth the price if I'm looking for similar or better result i will go with Victoria Concours because add more wetness and depth with great durability +4 months and the durability of BOS between 2-3 months.
> 
> Zymol Concours bring nice finish slightly brighter than BOS . you can't beat Zymol Concours in beading/sheeting also the look still hold up wash after wash and the shine outlast , Zymol Concours hard carnuba like a stone is not easiest wax but very easy when buff off .
> ...


Thanks for the great info, I do have a sample pot of RG55 on the way so will try that out and may pickup a sample pot of SN when I find one on the cheap as a small pot last me a good amount of time.

Here in the states SV prices went up, SV BOS/Concorso now cost $280 USD!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

agpatel said:


> Here in the states SV prices went up, SV BOS/Concorso now cost $280 USD!


Yes , I saw that ...they update the price in SV U.S site ! Very expensive !

BTW I bought Most of my collection from Detailedimage from U.S very nice shop online and Greg very helpful man :thumb: .


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

agpatel said:


> Thanks for the great info, I do have a sample pot of RG55 on the way so will try that out and may pickup a sample pot of SN when I find one on the cheap as a small pot last me a good amount of time.
> 
> Here in the states SV prices went up, SV BOS/Concorso now cost $280 USD!


You had too many waxes, any spare or cheap one give away? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish to have your SV insignis lol wkakaka ... tbh, you dont need any good waxes, I know you have royal or vintage in your collection :car:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

NewYaris said:


> You had too many waxes, any spare or cheap one give away? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish to have your SV insignis lol wkakaka ... tbh, you dont need any good waxes, I know you have royal or vintage in your collection :car:


I would love to add the insignis to my collection too ! Its seems to be a very good wax


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

agpatel said:


> Thanks for the great info, I do have a sample pot of RG55 on the way so will try that out and may pickup a sample pot of SN when I find one on the cheap as a small pot last me a good amount of time.
> 
> Here in the states SV prices went up, SV BOS/Concorso now cost $280 USD!


Rg55 will outlast almost any wax IMO and definatly dodo sn, however sn is far easier to work with. If you want a great look and durability and don't mind a little extra effort then rg55 is for you, if you want a wax that is GOOD at everything and simples to use then you will love sn


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

NewYaris said:


> anyone interested in??? more pls ... we make it happen lol ... CG never sell sample pot before ...


Definatly up for this, add me to this list, and dave if you Are listening make it happen buddy:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> 1-Ghostrider
> 2-MAXI-MILAN
> 3-NewYaris
> 4-agpatel
> ...


haha ... you are ahead of me ... :thumb:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Definatly up for this, add me to this list, and dave if you Are listening make it happen buddy:thumb:


fingercrossed


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

NewYaris we have good "rush":car: but I'm little worry


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok I'm in..3oz sample should suffice


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

What price are we looking at??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Short1e said:


> What price are we looking at??


 we waiting for David to tell us ! maybe they will not agree to produce 3 oz pot !


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> we waiting for David to tell us ! maybe they will not agree to produce 3 oz pot !


Ok thanks for the reply...

I'm in price dependant :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Ok thanks for the reply...
> 
> I'm in price dependant :thumb:


I hope it coming with reasonable price 

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

How big is a pot 8oz or 16oz? I know CG says 16oz but someone who had one said 8-9oz. Then a online shop said yeah they are 16oz. 

So now that we got 8 people, that is at-least one full pot...so any date this may start to go down .


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

agpatel said:


> How big is a pot 8oz or 16oz? I know CG says 16oz but someone who had one said 8-9oz. Then a online shop said yeah they are 16oz.
> 
> So now that we got 8 people, that is at-least one full pot...so any date this may start to go down .


In case of CG5050 it's about 8oz, i know they put it 16oz on some site, but looking at the real weight in grams, it's less than 915. And e-zyme looks like no bigger than CG5050, at least not double


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

agpatel said:


> How big is a pot 8oz or 16oz? I know CG says 16oz but someone who had one said 8-9oz. Then a online shop said yeah they are 16oz.
> 
> So now that we got 8 people, that is at-least one full pot...so any date this may start to go down .


All CG Waxes comes in 8oz , Dee from CG U.S told me this . I know Detailedimage made a mistake !


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I pointed it out to DI and he said he was told many times from CG it was 16oz, I was pretty sure it would not be 16oz but maybe 10oz-ish. Anyways I hope this goes through soon and price is reasonable.


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

agpatel said:


> I pointed it out to DI and he said he was told many times from CG it was 16oz, I was pretty sure it would not be 16oz but maybe 10oz-ish. Anyways I hope this goes through soon and price is reasonable.


+1, if this goes through ... hope the price is in reasonable range


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Would ove a sample of this, if it goes ahead David, I will have some. 
1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e 
9-Walesy.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Anything happening with this?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Anything happening with this?


.......


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

Short1e said:


> Anything happening with this?


CG not interested to sell sample pot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in guys but price dependent????


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e 
9-Walesy.
10-Daz4311


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

So is this a bust now? No one is going to buy a pot and split it up?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Working on it as we speak :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you david 
More information size / price / picture ?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

im up for a sample depending on price and how long it takes to arange


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e 
9-Walesy.
10-Daz4311
11-grant_evans


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree with grant_evans...it depends on the price most importantly


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

david g said:


> Working on it as we speak :thumb:


Dave please grovle on my behalf! I am looking for my next big wax and this is up there so I must try it first! Pretty please


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope this sample comes in nice packaging like its full size pot... I feel guilty purchasing expensive LSP in a plain container


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

NewYaris said:


> 11-grant_evans


12-Eddy (price dependant)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

New Celeste Dettaglio £120 in http://www.carwashnwax.com


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL...so are we gonna suggest another sample pot for Celeste Dettaglio as well?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

nothelle said:


> So are we gonna suggest another sample pot for Celeste Dettaglio as well?


Next year ...:lol:
do you think david will agree !


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Next year ...:lol:
> do you think david will agree !


Yes, he does if E-zyme sample pot cancel or CG does not want to do it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e 
9-Walesy.
10-Daz4311
11-grant_evans
12-Eddy


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are you david  !

Is there a nice surprise for us


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Where are you david  !
> 
> Is there a nice surprise for us


bump bump bump ... :wall:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this going anywhere or was it a fail before it even started?!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

youll probably get ezyme in a sample pot but there wont be any labels or stuff on it. if your looking for an official one from cg then you probably wont get it.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We are still awaiting delivery of sample pots


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I want a sample of this too if possible!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

david g said:


> We are still awaiting delivery of sample pots


Thanks Dave

Didn't even know it had got that far... How much we looking at?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

david g said:


> We are still awaiting delivery of sample pots


Oh good!!


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

how big will the sample be?????


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would be interested in this too; I may even get this before my gloves eh David??!! :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

david g said:


> We are still awaiting delivery of sample pots


Dave are we saying this may actually happen then? Don't know why but I am surprised. I for 1 am not interested in fancy packaging and labels etc as long as it's all proper. It's the wax I want to try not marketing. A plain tub that seals would be awesome. I do hope this comes off:thumb:


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Hey i am in*

I'm in for a 3 oz sample!!!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

2 0z samples at about £50-60 quid is what i would guess at although im not dave so cannot comment


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> 2 0z samples at about £50-60 quid is what i would guess at although im not dave so cannot comment


How much??!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> 2 0z samples at about £50-60 quid is what i would guess at although im not dave so cannot comment


Hi ross , don't say that :lol: maybe between £20-30


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

£50 was the feeling i got from david the other day. just waiting on the pots coming in thats all. 

lol


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think its £190 for a 8oz pot so it works out at the same i think...


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

1-Ghostrider
2-MAXI-MILAN
3-NewYaris
4-agpatel
5-SouthernStyles
6-Stangalang
7-nothelle 
8-Short1e 
9-Walesy.
10-Daz4311
11-grant_evans
12-Eddy 
13-Buff not enuf


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ok so spoke to dave today, there has been an issue with delivery of wax, which is resolved now so the new shipment is 2 weeks away. He has the small pots already. He has expressed concerns that some people have their name down but have a problem with the price so long story short he suggested i do the group buy which is fine i guess. So long story short without being too precise they are quarter pots for quarter price plus delivery! Which seems fair to me. He has promised we can have first dibs on the wax when it arrives. We need multiples of 4 obviously so who is definatly interested?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Probably a bit expensive for me at the moment to be honest, you can remove me from the list.

Sorry


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

same here think i will wait a buy a full pot after the summer...please remove my name


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Eddy said:


> Probably a bit expensive for me at the moment to be honest, you can remove me from the list.
> 
> Sorry


Same here, I´m sorry !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

We're all dropping like flies 

Well there was 13 people on the original list, could it not be divided into 13 to make it much more affordable, it would be about 13 quid each that way, and I'd be back in at that price. Doesn't have to be any fancy packaging or anything.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Please remove my name from the list because already i bought E-Zyme 8 oz full pot .


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Please remove my name from the list because already i bought E-Zyme 8 oz full pot .


How is it? worth the money? comparable to? etc etc


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Eddy said:


> How is it? worth the money? comparable to? etc etc


Maybe i will receive my order in sunday


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> We're all dropping like flies
> 
> Well there was 13 people on the original list, could it not be divided into 13 to make it much more affordable, it would be about 13 quid each that way, and I'd be back in at that price. Doesn't have to be any fancy packaging or anything.


No offense to anyone but all i am proposing is finishing a job we all started, it is what it is and that is a quarter pot for quarter money. The smaller pots have already been paid for and recieved. Dont worry if its too much i know its not what everyone was hoping for:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Please remove my name from the list because already i bought E-Zyme 8 oz full pot .


You did well for price there you sly dog:argie:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

stangalang said:


> No offense to anyone but all i am proposing is finishing a job we all started, it is what it is and that is a quarter pot for quarter money. The smaller pots have already been paid for and recieved. Dont worry if its too much i know its not what everyone was hoping for:thumb:


None taken, was just a suggestion, sorry I have to miss out I just cabt justify that sort of money at this time.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> None taken, was just a suggestion, sorry I have to miss out I just cabt justify that sort of money at this time.


Yeah i know what you mean pal, the other thing i thought about was maybe the new celleste wax? Would work out cheaper also


----------

